# Halls Gap Brewery



## jimi (14/10/09)

Gerard M mentioned this brewery was being set up awhile a go on another thread. 
I found it's website see  and with a couple of maiden silver awards it looks like it's started well. 

Anyone with some first hand experience??


----------



## thylacine (14/10/09)

From their website: "...We are in the planning process to build our brewery, 
in the meantime our beers are being brewed under 
contract at one of Victoria's leading boutique breweries..."


----------



## jimi (14/10/09)

thylacine said:


> From their website: "...We are in the planning process to build our brewery,
> in the meantime our beers are being brewed under
> contract at one of Victoria's leading boutique breweries..."



I can't find that on there website, I must be looking in all the wrong places. Are the contractors bottling, and distributing or just delivering to the brewery?


----------



## jimi (16/5/10)

A few weeks ago the 'grape escape' in halls gap was on and I ventured along. I was expecting that the halls gap brewery would be represented along with the other 'local..ish' breweries (otway estate, three trouper, red duck, JS etc). Anywho they didn't have a stall at the festival so I made a short detour on the way home and called in on the brewery. I learned the following from the bar lady there;
1) The owners were peeved big time when someone balls up their stall at the festival (the festival would have been 300m away from the brewery)
2) The brewing for the brewery is still done offsite and they still have red tape issues in getting the brewery set up (nothing is yet built)
3) The bar staff know zip about their beer and seem incapable of promoting it. I asked for their dunkle weizen and the bar lady left the bar went to the kitchen and returned with a stubbie of Jamieson's nut brown ale and said "it's a bit like this" :blink: 

I know that the starting of a new business is very tough but I seem to read lots of stories of major incompetence around establishing breweries  . I did get to have a taste of their dark ale 'on tap' and it was nice. I'd hate for a brewery that seems to have a good product not take off because poor management and staffing/support


----------

